
Devpressed is now OSMI - partycoder
https://forums.osmihelp.org/t/devpressed-is-now-osmi-forums/1026
======
partycoder
I don't suffer of depression myself, but I think this initiative is worth
supporting.

This talk might be relevant: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFIa-
Mc2KSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFIa-Mc2KSk)

